# Tornado Nano Wicking



## Mozia (19/7/16)

Hi All,

I've built my first duel coil setup with SS 316 L for my Tornado Nano last night. It's working nicely and I get good flavour, but I'm not satisfied with my wick's ability to wick juice fast enough.

I've made the wick so that it just about scratches the bottom of each wick hole on the base, and think that I may have gone a little light on the cotton.

Does anyone have some advice on what they find work well for wicking on these type rta's. For example I've seen a youtube vid where Ollie suggests on the Griffin to have the wick not go all the way down to the wicking hole's base, not sure if it can be done on the tornado nano though?

Cheers,
Moz


----------



## Mozia (20/7/16)

I rewicked last night with a tighter fit and it's working great 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

